# Saturday Sargent



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

So I am planning on taking the family to Sargent and try my luck. Any suggestions? I will be in a old z71 extended cab. Stop by and say hi.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

Mighty neighborly of ya pardner,but have a date with a big 'ol largemouth! I bet you have plenty of company! Good luck n sharp hooks.


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Will be down in Sargent as well. We will be at the big boat launch crabbing. If we see the z71 we will stop by and see how you guys are doing.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

fishhawkxxx said:


> Mighty neighborly of ya pardner,but have a date with a big 'ol largemouth! I bet you have plenty of company! Good luck n sharp hooks.


Stop the braggin!!!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I may go down there, I haven't decided yet. I would suggest you use crab if you can find it, or jumbo shrimp if you cant find crab. Fish the places where there is clay in the water, most of the island is clay so that shouldn't be a problem. Best bite should be between 10:00am and 4:00pm during the incoming tide. You don't need to cast far, the fish are right over the first bar. I hope this helps. If I can't go, I at least want someone to catch um.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks for all the pointers and tips sharkchum!


----------



## handydan (Nov 8, 2012)

Hey everyone, I have not been to Sargent (always Galveston or Surfside) but looking for a change of scenery. That being said is the beach conditions ok for 2 wheel drive and any place along the beach I should be looking for?


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't been down there in awhile, but 2wd may make things a little skecthy....


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

uhhh I would not drive on the beach with 2wd. Every time we go someone is always stuck.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

glampers said:


> uhhh I would not drive on the beach with 2wd. Every time we go someone is always stuck.


those are the ones that dont now how to drive a 2 wheel drive in rough conditions, i have only had 2 wheel drive and only stuck it once, and never on a beach, stay low on hard sand and when you come to loose dont get off the gas keep it steady, not saying it doesnt hapen just need to know what your 2 wheels are capable of and dont go to slow when i loose stuff.


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

Castaway2 said:


> those are the ones that dont now how to drive a 2 wheel drive in rough conditions, i have only had 2 wheel drive and only stuck it once, and never on a beach, stay low on hard sand and when you come to loose dont get off the gas keep it steady, not saying it doesnt hapen just need to know what your 2 wheels are capable of and dont go to slow when i loose stuff.


 Many parts of Sargent Beach are clay with a sprinkling of sand at low tide. High tide is soft sand. I've been fishing this beach for over a half a century and been stuck a few times. I've pulled out countless vehicles over the years (mostly 2wds). I've driven from Mitchell's cut to the mouth of the Brazos in 2wd. I wouldn't attempt it without the 4wd option.

What gets me is watching a guy walking up the beach with that "stuck" look on his face. He then expects you to pick up your gear and come pull him out post haste.:headknock


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Anyone else going? Where is the best place to try for bull reds?
Towards Mitchell's Cut or Cedar Lakes?


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

Reel Time said:


> Anyone else going? Where is the best place to try for bull reds?
> Towards Mitchell's Cut or Cedar Lakes?


 It's hit or miss. The day before yesterday I traveled the beach and caught only 36 inchers from the cut to the 3rd pipeline. No keepers. Yesterday I couldn't lose a bait. Today I fished the bay and didn't lose a bait.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Skooter2 knows what he's talking about on both accounts. First off the fishing is spotty at times, the number of fish I've caught down there the last few trips is way above average. Usually if I can land 5 big fish in a day, I consider it a good trip. There's been times when the first place I stop at is loaded with fish and I stay there all day, and there have been times when I've covered every inch of the island and never even get a bite. As far as trying to get down Sargent beach with out a 4x4,I would strongly advise against it. Sargent isn't sand, it's clay with a few inches of sand on top. Here is a picture of a guy last year that thought he could just drive down the beach during low tide, because he had done it on every other beach, and he had a 4x4 with a 6" lift on 37" tires. This is what happens when you hit clay with only 1" of sand on it.It cost $300 to get a wrecker to drag his truck out of the gulf. And for anyone that thinks they can run Sargent beach in a 2 wheel drive, the wrecker drivers name is Sherman Teeler, phone 979-429-0723, I suggest you write it down because he's the only one I know that goes down there.


----------



## Dtrojcak (Jun 17, 2012)

sharkchum said:


> Sargent isn't sand, it's clay with a few inches of sand on top. Here is a picture of a guy last year that thought he could just drive down the beach during low tide, because he had done it on every other beach, and he had a 4x4 with a 6" lift on 37" tires. This is what happens when you hit clay with only 1" of sand on it.It cost $300 to get a wrecker to drag his truck out of the gulf. And for anyone that thinks they can run Sargent beach in a 2 wheel drive, the wrecker drivers name is Sherman Teeler, phone 979-429-0723, I suggest you write it down because he's the only one I know that goes down there.


Do you sink in the wet clay or simply slide because it is slick?
I've never driven in beach clay before.
On dry land, wet clay is still hard, but very slick, causing you to have very little if any control.


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

Dtrojcak said:


> Do you sink in the wet clay or simply slide because it is slick?


Both...


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

If you find wet clay on sargent beach just stop! Onces your in it you will only make it worse trying to get out. Sargent is a best of a beach but the fishing can be awesome!
James


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Didnt get one hit on 7 poles. Probably casted to second gut and first. Used live mullet and fresh dead shrimp. Any help on location on the beach? Just trying to show kids and wife a good time.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

SaltWater Hook'n said:


> Didnt get one hit on 7 poles. Probably casted to second gut and first. Used live mullet and fresh dead shrimp. Any help on location on the beach? Just trying to show kids and wife a good time.


Locations not the problem,its your bait, you need to find some crab. I've been fishing on the west end in the clay. The clay holds crab, the crab attract fish, the fish eat the crab on my hook, I put the fish in hot grease, I eat the fish. It's a whole food chain out of clay. lol


----------



## SaltWater Hook'n (Dec 10, 2013)

Got ya. Sounds like crab are hard to find. Dang.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

They get harder to find everyday. Ward's produce in Bay City had some today. Crab season will be closed in Texas for 2 weeks starting on the 21st. I'm gonna have to start driving all the way to Louisianian to buy crab, that really add's to the cost of fishing.


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

Was talking to a commercial crabber today. He said his catch has declined over the years because there are too many reds and black drum. What do we regulate next?


----------

